# Yahoo Sitebuilder - Your session has expired issue



## caillin_deas

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to use Yahoo Sitebuilder to edit an existing site but I can't even open it! I've been given the username and password required to import the site however I get this error message: 'Your session has expired. Please try again. You will be prompted to enter a new username and password.'

I've searched for answers and found the following: Allow 3rd party cookies - done. Turn on and off the computer and try again :tongue: - done. Try a different browser - well I don't use a browser...I open it in Site builder....? Log into your Yahoo Mail account and log back out as it may be because a session wasn't logged out - it's not my account so I can't do that but I know this isn't the problem.

Any ideas??


----------



## Laxer

Try clearing your cookies then logging in....

The session might still be stored locally and this may be causing the problem....

A good cookie/temp cleaner is: CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download

Running this should get rid of most of your cookies...

If you don't feel like downloading something let me know your browser and I will tell you how to clear cache/cookies.

*BTW, welcome to TSF! :wave:*


----------



## caillin_deas

Hi Laxer,

Thanks for that, it seems to have worked! CCleaner is great, I use it on my personal computer 

And thanks for the welcome...I have a feeling I'll be posting here regularly!!


----------



## Sorop3

Yeah. I use CCleaner as well it's a great tool. !!!!! :smile:

And btw you can clear your cache/cookies by pressing down* Shift + Ctrl + Del* and opening the window. :smile:


----------



## Laxer

Sorop3 said:


> Yeah. I use CCleaner as well it's a great tool. !!!!! :smile:
> 
> And btw you can clear your cache/cookies by pressing down* Shift + Ctrl + Del* and opening the window. :smile:


I suppose you could have also done ctrl + F5 to clear the cache for that site :laugh:

Anyway, let me know if you run into any other problems. Hope you see you around! :wave:


----------

